# What is this for?



## rxh (18 Mar 2016)

Does anyone know what this is for? It came in a job lot purchase of engineering tools.


----------



## adidat (18 Mar 2016)

Could it be for measuring chamfers? Or welds? 

Thinking what the Philips Mark could be about??

Adidat


----------



## Wildman (19 Mar 2016)

why not contact Philips and ask them, in fact I have just mailed them a link and await a reply.


----------



## Wuffles (19 Mar 2016)

I've emailed Silverline to see if they can make a clone of it that breaks as you remove it from the packaging. The race is on.


----------



## MusicMan (19 Mar 2016)

Obviously a setting gauge. Possibly from either a Philips scientific instrument (they used to make everything from Xray tubes to electron microscopes) or possibly audio equipment. I've seen a reference to a setting gauge for the cartridge for the G406 turntable but haven't found a picture of it.

Keith


----------



## beech1948 (19 Mar 2016)

Maybe its for setting angles for drill sharpening......metric to imperial conversion and 50 or 60 degree angles depending upon which edge of the upper piece you use.


----------



## woodpig (19 Mar 2016)

A large part of Philips business used to be in lighting so I wonder if it's something to do with that?


----------



## Wildman (21 Mar 2016)

Thank you for contacting Philips.

In regards to your query I wish to inform you that I passed the information about the mysterious tool to our back office as we do not have any details about it at this time. Once we receive more data we will contact you back.


Kind regards,
Charlie Rain
Philips Customer Care


----------



## rxh (22 Mar 2016)

Thanks Wildman, I'll be very interested to see what they come up with.


----------



## novocaine (29 Mar 2016)

it's a welding bead gauge (or fillet gauge)


----------



## flh801978 (29 Mar 2016)

How big is it?
do the corners measure in mm as written
It seems strange that to measure a in mm and then at either 55 deg or 60 deg convert to ll in inches

Ian


----------



## novocaine (29 Mar 2016)

not unusual at all when you have to work to API, ASME and ISO standards, all slightly different but really exactly the same.


----------



## rxh (30 Mar 2016)

Thanks novocaine. After reading your post I showed the tool to a welding engineer who identified it immediately as a gauge for checking weld dimensions. Apparently, in Europe fillet welds are specified by the thickness – dimension “a” (measured in mm), whereas in the US they are specified by the leg length – dimension “l.l.” (measured in inches). The scales allow conversion between “a” and “l.l.”. The sizes of fillet welds can be checked by offering up the corners of the gauge. The sharp corners can be used to check the angle between two pieces prepared for butt welding, which should be typically 60 degrees but no less than 50 degrees. So the mystery is solved – thanks to all for your replies.


----------



## sunnybob (30 Mar 2016)

Wuffles":10o9pc6b said:


> I've emailed Silverline to see if they can make a clone of it that breaks as you remove it from the packaging. The race is on.



Star post of the week =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## sunnybob (30 Mar 2016)

rxh":34x5ciax said:


> Thanks novocaine. After reading your post I showed the tool to a welding engineer who identified it immediately as a gauge for checking weld dimensions. Apparently, in Europe fillet welds are specified by the thickness – dimension “a” (measured in mm), whereas in the US they are specified by the leg length – dimension “l.l.” (measured in inches). The scales allow conversion between “a” and “l.l.”. The sizes of fillet welds can be checked by offering up the corners of the gauge. The sharp corners can be used to check the angle between two pieces prepared for butt welding, which should be typically 60 degrees but no less than 50 degrees. So the mystery is solved – thanks to all for your replies.



Cant be doing with all that. Hit it with a club hammer. if it breaks, its a fail.


----------



## novocaine (31 Mar 2016)

happy to help.

haven't used one in a long long time. but then, I haven't welded on site for a long long time.


----------



## Hitch (5 Apr 2016)

Yep, a weld gauge, without a doubt.
The corners are for measuring 'throat thicknesses', the moving bit for measuring leg lengths.
The one I use is sort of similar, but has a hooked pointer, so can measure for lack of fill, misalignment amongst other things.

Phillips used to make welding machines a long time ago. A few of the big name have added welding gear to their product lists, Panasonic, and Hitachi are another two.


----------

